
Can a news site be reborn? Gigaom readers are about to find out - SimplyUseless
http://fortune.com/2015/05/26/gigaom-acquisition/
======
meesterdude
So, I think this represents an interesting space. Gigaom died, but the next
person to come along and buy it has an established name that will naturally
rank higher in google results, out the gate.

They don't have to even do anything all that amazing; all the costs have
already been spent by someone else, so they just need to coast and grow slow.
Given their lower overhead and the nature of the internet, they might be able
to get by. But, I don't think they'll manage much more than that.

